# epoxy/resin/bondo?? Antler mount blocks...



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

I'm looking for a kit 
I think it comes with a block that comes with a slot in it for you to slide the skull cap in - then you epoxy/bondo over the top, smooth it off and you have a antler mount that basically sits on a shelf or a table. There's maybe even a plaque to go with it? :dontknow:
Anyone know what I'm talking about or know where to point me?


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

When you order from these people you know your going to recieve a quality product


http://www.walnutcreekhardwood.com/shop/products.cfm?catid=97&category=Antler Kits


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

proskinnertts said:


> When you order from these people you know your going to recieve a quality product
> 
> 
> http://www.walnutcreekhardwood.com/shop/products.cfm?catid=97&category=Antler Kits


Nope - that's not it.
Thanks anyway.


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

http://www.jimallred.com/SearchResult.aspx?CategoryID=106


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

Ah - I see what you're meaning now.
Thanks 
No - what I'm looking for is something similar to that but you end up with a square or rectangular block of ?? :dontknow:
This sits on a shelf or table and is really just a simple way to cover the skull plate and have the antlers where they can be displayed. Sometimes there is a small metal plaque on the front - almost ends up looking like the base of a softball/sports trophy, just with antlers coming out. :wink:


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

www.trophymate.us???


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

think you might be looking for this: www.buckstumps.com


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

Thanks guys - that's much closer to what I'm looking for.
However, I need a sort of DIY kit, rather than sending it in and spending $150 plus shipping - I can get a pretty nice shoulder mount for about $100 more than that...


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

sorry, good luck finding what you are looking for, PM me with a site if/when you find it, im curious.... thanks


----------



## lefty o (Jul 14, 2004)

the trophymate is a DIY project.


----------



## OHIOBUCK (Oct 25, 2006)

Here is how i do them.......................


Lay rack on flat surface---tip it straight---measure the front and back distance from the skull plate to flat surface(it will be on an angle). Cut block on angle and screw to skull plate with 2 drywall screws ----- Scribe and cut the sides of the block to match skull plate ---- cover with saw dust mixed with plaster of paris(it will take a couple of coats and you will need to shape it as you go.....i kind of make a triangular shape at the base and rounded on top)---After it dries , shape and sand(a drywall rasp works good for the rough sanding and then finish with paper.)---apply stain to match plaque(i use sawdust from plaque in the plaster so it matches)---varnish.

Went a little crazy with the scroll saw :embara:










I have 4 of these made so far....................fun project for the one's you don't want to fork out $400 to get mounted.


----------

